# CPS late returns



## unfocused (Apr 4, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with how CPS in the U.S. handles slightly late returns of trial equipment. The trial period is very brief and since it includes shipping time, it can be hard to evaluate a piece of equipment and meet Canon's deadline for returns. Has anyone had experience with not getting a lens or camera body back to Canon on time and what were the consequences?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you give them a credit card in Advance in case you want to buy it  They would probably be annoyed if it was not back, since another person would be waiting for the equipment. They probably expect it to be a day late, but they might cancel your loan permissions if it was habitual.

Canon usually sends by 2 day, and you can return the same way. That leaves at least 5 or 6 days to check it out.


----------

